# My son got this buck today



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

He's not a monster but my son brice was vary happy with him. And it made my day to watch him shoot this buck


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice buck,,good for him, congrats


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the fine buck, for the young buck !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that picture is worth a thousand words. i wish i had got pictures of my sons first deer. but they can both tell me word for word what happened. so the memories will always be there.

the little smile on his face says it all. he,s got a memory he,ll never forget.

congrats to both of you.
sherman


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats to both of you. Great pic!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job, Oh, OH, looks like you may have a hunting partner for a few more years.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats what hunting is all about right there! I cant wait to take my kids hunting with me in the future. My daughter is 6 and is starting to show interest but is a little young yet...My son will be 1 next week! Congrats to you and your son on a hunt to remember!:!


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

WTG!!!!! Tell your son he has out hunted me so far this season. And this fella is totally jealous of that buck. 

You should be a proud father


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats too him! I had two guys like that walk right under my stand like that this evening. Had to let them go.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome, look at that smile. Nice job passing on the tradition!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I love seeing things like this. Big congratulations to father and son.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My son brice with a doe he got and my brother with his buck all 3 of these deer came from public land


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice...looks like a good year for you guys!


----------

